# razorback girl



## ld12ring (Sep 21, 2004)

i was wondering if this was your car???


----------



## GlowbugAng (Jul 23, 2003)

*Now that's what I'm talking about!*

WOW... that is freakin' awesome!!!!!!   :thumbs_up


LOL... I've now got a new desktop wallpaper!!!!!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

GlowbugAng said:


> WOW... that is freakin' awesome!!!!!!   :thumbs_up


You're right Ang....those cutters gotta be at least 14"


----------



## GlowbugAng (Jul 23, 2003)

WWWOOOOOOOOOOOO PIG!!!! SUEY!!!!!!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

GlowbugAng said:


> WWWOOOOOOOOOOOO PIG!!!! SUEY!!!!!!


LMAOOOO :tongue:


----------



## 20fife (Jun 6, 2005)

Looks good...... FOR TIGER BAIT!!!!! GEAUX TIGERS!!!!! :beer:


----------



## GlowbugAng (Jul 23, 2003)

20fife said:


> Looks good...... FOR TIGER BAIT!!!!! GEAUX TIGERS!!!!! :beer:


Oh that is soooo not nice!!! You go back to your corner!!! :tongue:


----------



## ld12ring (Sep 21, 2004)

GlowbugAng said:


> Oh that is soooo not nice!!! You go back to your corner!!! :tongue:


way to go girl. he just dont know what he is messing with does he.


----------



## GlowbugAng (Jul 23, 2003)

Obviously not... but we can clue him in!!! :wink:


----------



## bowhunterAR (Jul 2, 2005)

*Arkansans*

Wow I had no idea that there was this many people (or should I say women) from Arkansas on here. Good to see that.


----------



## BUCKSTER (Jan 20, 2003)

That is for-sure one cool car!  

Wonder how long it took them to pimp that ride.....LOL


----------



## azone5 (Jan 5, 2004)

Hook'em horns!


----------



## ld12ring (Sep 21, 2004)

*shes pope and young*

i got a quick profile shot too!!!


----------



## ld12ring (Sep 21, 2004)

*glowbug*

hey azone5 does not understand either.... please keep your cool!!!!


----------



## GlowbugAng (Jul 23, 2003)

Oh.. all those poor, misguided souls!!!!


----------



## 20fife (Jun 6, 2005)

*Hogs*

Hey I only live 3 miles from Arkansas so I here all the pig souey I want to hear. So I got to get in when I can. So once again GEAUX TIGERS!! :wink: :teeth:


----------



## rattle-m-up (Jan 27, 2004)

WOOOOO PIGGGG SOOOOOIEEE


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

I want that car.....my son would flip for it


GO HOGS :thumbs_up


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

3dmama said:


> I want that car.....my son would flip for it
> 
> 
> GO HOGS :thumbs_up


If that is what I would have to ride in with you to the Classic.....Well I would have to hitch-hike instead!


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Oh really :sad: Guess I would just have to find someone else to ride with me  Wonder if I can get any volunteers


----------



## Nocalhonker (Jun 9, 2005)

You'd probably have a line. You have to see how many you could fit in the hogster!!! Nocalhonker


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

The only way that car would look good is if was towing a boat! :mg:


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

I think that car would look great if it were run off a frickin cliff!!!!! :wink: :teeth:


----------



## bowhunterAR (Jul 2, 2005)

*Ride*

I'd ride on top and yell *WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPIGSOOOOOOOOOIEE* all the way there.


----------



## GlowbugAng (Jul 23, 2003)

*Get Out.....*



BillyRay said:


> I think that car would look great if it were run off a frickin cliff!!!!! :wink: :teeth:



BR... the "sooner" you get outta this post and quit typing such nonsense, the "sooner" I'll be a happy 'lil glowbug!!!!


----------



## bowme..2 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Hey BR......*

You know why its so windy in Oklahoma...... why you ask...... because Arkansas SUCKS and Texas Blows!    

Nice car though... :thumbs_up


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Shawn said:


> The only way that car would look good is if was towing a boat! :mg:


You have a boat????


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Did someone mention unit with a boat?  

:angel:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

sagecreek said:


> Did someone mention unit with a boat?
> 
> :angel:


No...go back to sleep you future crispie of mine...LOL :smile:


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

GlowbugAng said:


> BR... the "sooner" you get outta this post and quit typing such nonsense, the "sooner" I'll be a happy 'lil glowbug!!!!


Nonsense??? I'm just trying to bring Arkansas fans back down to earth and they need to realize that their football team is just a walking mat for the more dominant teams in college football to run their win records up each year....hahaha :shade: :shade: :shade:


----------



## t4daddy (Jul 27, 2005)

BillyRay said:


> Nonsense??? I'm just trying to bring Arkansas fans back down to earth and they need to realize that their football team is just a walking mat for the more dominant teams in college football to run their win records up each year....hahaha :shade: :shade: :shade:


 The Sooners' should know all about that!!!

WAR EAGLE!!!


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

BillyRay said:


> Nonsense??? I'm just trying to bring Arkansas fans back down to earth and they need to realize that their football team is just a walking mat for the more dominant teams in college football to run their win records up each year....hahaha :shade: :shade: :shade:


Billy...mama is gonna whip you if your dont quit dishing my HOGS  And if mama's not happy...no one is


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

t4daddy said:


> The Sooners' should know all about that!!!


Yeah no kidding cuz the last time they played each other a few years ago OU beat em down in the Cotton Bowl... :shade: :shade:


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

3dmama said:


> Billy...mama is gonna whip you if your dont quit dishing my HOGS  And if mama's not happy...no one is


Ok I will cut it out...I just like to "stir the pot" when it comes to college teams..heh :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## bowme..2 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Stats for ya.....*

This is the Teams mentioned so far W-L record for the last four years......

Arkansas.... 30-20 :zip:  shoooooooooooweeeee!

Auburn.... 37-14  GO War Eagles!

LSU..... 40-12 :tongue: and yes.. Tiger fans we remember!

USC..... 42-9 :angry: How could WE forget!  

Texas.... 43-8  :thumbs_do We love ya Mack Brown. Not!

Oklahoma.... 48-7  :thumbs_up Keep on, keeping ON! :beer:  

As a SOONER fan I don't mind losing 1.750 games a year on average!

Groovy car though.....


----------



## ld12ring (Sep 21, 2004)

*stats*

who cares about football stats. take a look at our beautiful women that we have. i will put their record up against anybodys. yall may win at football but we have the pretty girls...


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

ld12ring said:


> who cares about football stats. take a look at our beautiful women that we have. i will put their record up against anybodys. yall may win at football but we have the pretty girls...


You get bonus points this weekend....Tell Ron..ALL your arrows are IN


----------



## SIMPLEARKANSAN (Jul 24, 2003)

Arkansas definitely wins hands down when it comes pretty women. :thumbs_up We are still proud of our hogs no matter what the stats may show.


----------



## mallardoak (Feb 26, 2003)

*Go Hogs*

billy ray , not to bringing up bad memories, but who was the WALKING MAT in the orange bowl, just kidding, i was rooting for ya the first 5 minutes :wink: maybe some day well make it there, but until then WOOOOOOOOOOPIIIIIIIIIIGSOOOOOOOOOIE!


----------



## azone5 (Jan 5, 2004)

I think the car's cool!


----------



## rattle-m-up (Jan 27, 2004)

You know what you do when an OU grad knocks on your front door?


Ans. Pay for the Pizza :wink:


----------



## SIMPLEARKANSAN (Jul 24, 2003)

Rattle, that's a good one. Are you shooting anywhere this weekend. I'm headed to Hot Springs Co. shoot.


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

Here I am!!!

Been out of the office for two days and now I get back and my car has been posted!!! HEHE.....

I saw those pics there other day...I wonder were that person lives at in the state b/c I haven't ever seen it and if it was up in Northwest Arkansas I am sure I would see it all the time!!!

I think I'd look pretty good in that thing...Just playin'


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

*The price for the car just went down. WAY DOWN!*

Week 1 USA Today Coaches Poll 
RANK TEAM RECORD PTS PVS 
1. USC (60) 0-0 1547 1 
2. Texas (2) 0-0 1405 4 
3. Tennessee 0-0 1259 15 
4. Michigan 0-0 1242 12 
5. Oklahoma 0-0 1223 3 
6. LSU 0-0 1109 16 
7. Virginia Tech 0-0 1090 10 
8. Miami 0-0 1080 11 
9. Ohio State 0-0 1033 19 :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up 
10. Iowa 0-0 1014 8 
11. Florida 0-0 910 25 
12. Florida State 0-0 879 14 
13. Georgia 0-0 838 6 
14. Louisville 0-0 758 7 
15. Auburn 0-0 723 2 
16. Purdue 0-0 616 NR 
17. Texas A&M 0-0 366 NR 
18. Arizona State 0-0 304 20 
19. Boise State 0-0 303 13 
20. California 0-0 293 9 
21. Texas Tech 0-0 247 17 
22. Boston College 0-0 237 21 
23. Virginia 0-0 210 23 
24. Alabama 0-0 194 NR 
25. Pittsburgh 0-0 193 NR 

OTHERS RECEIVING VOTES
Fresno State 188, Oregon 145, Utah 103, Georgia Tech 88, Wisconsin 79, NC State 69, Bowling Green 63, Penn State 44, Colorado 40, Minnesota 34, UCLA 24, UTEP 22, Nebraska 21, Kansas State 20, South Carolina 16, Notre Dame 13, Wyoming 12, West Virginia 12, New Mexico 9, Clemson 9, Arizona 8, Northern Illinois 8, Southern Miss 7, Toledo 7, Washington State 7, Michigan State 6, Iowa State 6, Memphis 5, Washington 4, Miami OH 3, Maryland 2, Kansas 1, Duke 1, UAB 1.


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> I think I'd look pretty good in that thing...


Razorback_girl,

Something tells me you'd look good in any car that graced your presence  

David


----------



## 3.0l (Jul 31, 2005)

i drove through arkansas two weeks ago and i must say...









JESUS THAT STATE IS UGLY! :sad:


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

3.0l said:


> i drove through arkansas two weeks ago and i must say...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was down there a few weeks ago myself. I saw some interesting things  Nothing ugly :zip: :tongue:


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

3.0l said:


> i drove through arkansas two weeks ago and i must say...
> 
> JESUS THAT STATE IS UGLY! :sad:


I'll be honest, I've heard alot of things about our state but never before have I heard it was ugly!!! I don't know what part you were in, but the North and West parts of the state have some of the prettiest country you'll see anywhere in the nation!!!


----------



## cantwaittilOct1 (Aug 26, 2003)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> I'll be honest, I've heard alot of things about our state but never before have I heard it was ugly!!! I don't know what part you were in, but the North and West parts of the state have some of the prettiest country you'll see anywhere in the nation!!!


Good for you. Stick up for your state.


----------



## arkansasbowman (Nov 24, 2004)

*Well, I guess that means*

That he won't be back too soon. Thank goodness.


----------



## bowhunterAR (Jul 2, 2005)

3.0l said:


> i drove through arkansas two weeks ago and i must say...
> 
> JESUS THAT STATE IS UGLY! :sad:


This coming from someone that won't even list his/her state of residence in his/her profile. Come to think of it, I saw something ugly in Arkansas a couple of weeks ago too. IT WAS YOU 3.0L! Apparantly, you looked in the mirror while driving through the state.


----------



## 3.0l (Jul 31, 2005)

i drove through it to ky...i wasn't floored lol 

maybe if i had someone to show me around i would leave with a better "taste" in my mouth... :tongue:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Shawn said:


> I was down there a few weeks ago myself. I saw some interesting things  Nothing ugly :zip: :tongue:


Arkansas is a beautiful state....and you saw some of the best parts :teeth: :teeth:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

3.0l said:


> i drove through arkansas two weeks ago and i must say...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like razorback girl stated...dont know what part you were in...because arkansas is a beautiful state


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

3dmama said:


> Arkansas is a beautiful state....and you saw some of the best parts :teeth: :teeth:


Awesome parts! :mg: :zip:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Shawn said:


> Awesome parts! :mg: :zip:


I believe you now Shawn......


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

3dmama said:


> Arkansas is a beautiful state....and you saw some of the best parts :teeth: :teeth:


Why do I have such a dirty image in my head right now!!!!


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Why do I have such a dirty image in my head right now!!!!


I guess because us arky gals think alike :wink:


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

3dmama said:


> I guess because us arky gals think alike :wink:


Heard that!!!!! :wink:


----------



## goldseeker (May 18, 2005)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> I'll be honest, I've heard alot of things about our state but never before have I heard it was ugly!!! I don't know what part you were in, but the North and West parts of the state have some of the prettiest country you'll see anywhere in the nation!!!


any pics? 

should add I'm not in the US so the pics would give a bit of an idea of ya state.... 

also it's like Arkansas (pronouced Arkansaw) ain't it.... yet Kansas is Kansas... what's the go with that?


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

goldseeker said:


> any pics?
> 
> should add I'm not in the US so the pics would give a bit of an idea of ya state....
> 
> also it's like Arkansas (pronouced Arkansaw) ain't it.... yet Kansas is Kansas... what's the go with that?


Here is a link to some pics!!! 

http://www.arkansas.com/photo-gallery/default.asp#


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Why do I have such a dirty image in my head right now!!!!


Hmmm... I wonder what you're thinking?  

David


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

yoda4x4 said:


> Hmmm... I wonder what you're thinking?
> 
> David


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


>


Instead of throwing up smiley faces lets hear what's on your mind... :wink:


----------



## ashx2 (Jun 26, 2005)

LOL ....the only thing that keeps Texas from floating off into the gulf, it the fact the Okla U. sucks. As for the blowing winds in Okla U. area....that's from having your head :smile: too close to the south end of a north bound Longhorn that has a little gas! LMAO!!!!


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

ashx2 said:


> LOL ....the only thing that keeps Texas from floating off into the gulf, it the fact the Okla U. sucks. As for the blowing winds in Okla U. area....that's from having your head :smile: too close to the south end of a north bound Longhorn that has a little gas! LMAO!!!!


So what team has gotten owned in the Cotton Bowl the last 5 years???


----------



## goldseeker (May 18, 2005)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Here is a link to some pics!!!
> 
> http://www.arkansas.com/photo-gallery/default.asp#


shheeesh, if that's ugly  

http://www.arkansas.com/photofacts.asp?id=2895

"_The Natural State_" doesn't look half bad.... but (cynic hat on ) they always put the best pics etc on websites....... :wink: 

cheers for the link RG....


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

BillyRay said:


> Instead of throwing up smiley faces lets hear what's on your mind... :wink:


I'll never tell!!!! :zip:


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> I'll never tell!!!! :zip:


... but we certainly know what's on your mind. That makes you a "good"  girl!

David


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

yoda4x4 said:


> ... but we certainly know what's on your mind. That makes you a "good"  girl!
> 
> David


A very good girl!!!! :angel:


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> A very good girl!!!! :angel:


That's debatable...there are no "true" good girls in the world...they all have some sort of bad side that they always try to keep masked from everybody buy themselves...


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

BillyRay said:


> That's debatable...there are no "true" good girls in the world...they all have some sort of bad side that they always try to keep masked from everybody buy themselves...


Now that is not true...Not gonna say there are many "true" ones out there, but there are some...I promise!!!!


----------



## arkansasbowman (Nov 24, 2004)

*Good n Bad*

We like them both ways. A good girl, but a little bad edge to them. If ya know what we mean! :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Now that is not true...Not gonna say there are many "true" ones out there, but there are some...I promise!!!!


Not in my experience...seems like just when you think you know a girl they always pull something out of their ass and made you feel like ****!!!!


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> A very good girl!!!! :angel:


I like the way you think! :wink: 

David


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

BillyRay said:


> Not in my experience...seems like just when you think you know a girl they always pull something out of their ass and made you feel like ****!!!!


Trust me, the same thing happens to woman w/ regards to men....I promise there are some good ones out there!!!


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Trust me, the same thing happens to woman w/ regards to men....I promise there are some good ones out there!!!


Most guys act the way they do because women probably beat them down to where they aren't nice guys anymore....women are frickin horrible!!!!


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

BillyRay said:


> Most guys act the way they do because women probably beat them down to where they aren't nice guys anymore....women are frickin horrible!!!!


So, I just gotta hear the story about what happen!!!


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> So, I just gotta hear the story about what happen!!!


What makes you think something happened???


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

BillyRay said:


> What makes you think something happened???


Goodness, I hope something happened!!! Surely this rage must have originally been directed too someone specific, then spread to the masses of women... :wink:


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Goodness, I hope something happened!!! Surely this rage must have originally been directed too someone specific, then spread to the masses of women... :wink:


I don't really have any reason to direct any rage at her...it's a long story...


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

BillyRay said:


> I don't really have any reason to direct any rage at her...it's a long story...


I am sorry...That makes me sad!!! Well, if you need any advice, not promising anything good, send me a PM....


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> I am sorry...That makes me sad!!! Well, if you need any advice, not promising anything good, send me a PM....


Thanks for the offer, but I think she is pretty much gone for good...


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

Good for you!!!

Hey, on Sept. 1 will you go watch the Cowboys v. Jaguars for me, so I can get a good report on Matt Jones...I don't think it is gonna be on T.V.!!!!!


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

I don't really consider it a good thing at all...it was just a huge misunderstanding, but since she won't talk to me I can't explain that to her... 

Now about the game I got a better idea...how about you come down and I'll take ya. I'm not a big Cowboys fan anyways. I grew up in Oklahoma, so I love college football..


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

BillyRay,

Sorry to hear about that situation. But, think of it this way... if the girl is too shallow or stubborn to even listen to your side, do you really want to be married or dating that type of person? You're way better off with someone else who truly cares and respects you. She's out there, you just have to look.

Good luck,
David


----------

